# Diablo 1+2



## Saytan (28. Juni 2008)

Viele meinen das Diablo ein super Spiel ist und ein muss für jeden.Ich wollt es mir nun zulegen.Hab jetz dazu noch Fragen:
Brauch für für Diablo 2 und Addon,Diablo 1?
Weiss einer wieviel das Paket kostet?Auf der Media Markt Homepage find ich das irgendwie nicht^^
Und denkt ihr das für Diablo3 auch die 2 ersten Teile benötigt werden?


MFG Bradur


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. Juni 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Brauch für für Diablo 2 und Addon,Diablo 1?


Nein.


Bradur schrieb:


> Weiss einer wieviel das Paket kostet?Auf der Media Markt Homepage find ich das irgendwie nicht^^


Amazon


Bradur schrieb:


> Und denkt ihr das für Diablo3 auch die 2 ersten Teile benötigt werden?


Nein


----------



## Taikunsun (28. Juni 2008)

Also du brauchst um diablo 2 zu spielen nicht diablo 1. 
Diablo 1 und diablo 2 sind zwei eigene spiele für diablo 2 
Gibts halt noch die Diablo 2 expansion set lord of destruction. 

Ich glaube mich zu erinnern das diablo 1 bei 10€ liegt und diablo 2+ Expansion 20€ 
(gibt eine Version wo es eine hülle ist und beides drinne ist diablo 2 und Expansion halt).

MFG Taiku


----------



## Saytan (28. Juni 2008)

Okay danke für die Antworten.
Jetz noch eine Frage:Lohnt es sich noch Diablo2 und vielleicht das Addon?


MFG


----------



## DuffDuck (28. Juni 2008)

Wen du gerne mit Bots spieltst ja...
Die Community is halt ein wenig am Arsch, aber das Game selbst is geil.


----------



## Geige (28. Juni 2008)

jo es lohnt sich auf jeden noch
ich glaube es gibt wenig spiele mit ner besseren story 
ich hab es mit meinem cousin das erste mal in 2 tagen durchgespielt weil wir
die story so geil fanden und sie nimmt wirklich erstuanliche wege
die presentation ist auch einfach nur brilliant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (28. Juni 2008)

Okay,hm dan werd ich mir demnächst den 2. Teil holen vorerst ohne Erweiterung.Dan hab ich was zu zocken bis D3 kommt.Mal sehen wann es rauskommt.Hoff mal noch dieses Jahr...


----------



## Donmo (28. Juni 2008)

Willst du es offline oder online spielen?

Offline wärs kein Problem aber online kannst du ohne 'Lord of Destruction' nur Diablo Classic spielen. Keine Ahnung ob da noch allzu viele Spieler unterwegs sind...
Auf jeden Fall wünsch ich dir viel Spaß, aber schau am besten in ein Forum wie du deinen Charakter skillen möchtest. 
Die ersten Skillungen (alles mal testen) hab ich ordentlich versemmelt und bei Diablo gibts leider kein umskillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (28. Juni 2008)

Was gibts es den da für Klassen?Ich weiss nur von Amazonin und Barbar.Also Magier Klasse mag ich nicht,was gibt es so für Nahkampfklassen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und was sind die wichtigsten sachen die ich für einen Barbaren oder andere Nahkampfklasse wissen muss?

Ja ich werds wahrscheinlich erstmal offline spielen und schauen wie es ist,wenn es spass macht hol ich mir die Erweiterung auch.Dan kann ich ja auch Online spielen.


----------



## Donmo (28. Juni 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Was gibts es den da für Klassen?Ich weiss nur von Amazonin und Barbar.Also Magier Klasse mag ich nicht,was gibt es so für Nahkampfklassen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klassen sind:

Zauberin Amazone Assassine Druide Barbar Totenbeschwörer Paladin

Naja wissen musst du nicht viel dazu, es gibt halt meistens einen Hauptangriff auf der linken Maustaste und deine anderen Skills sind auf der Rechten. Du kannst dir Hotkeys für Skills legen, indem du (mit der Maus über der Fertigkeit im Auswahlmenu) etwa F1 drückst. Durch drücken auf F1 hast du dann den Skill auf der rechten Maustaste. Wenn du das Spiel nur per Maus spielen willst, kannst du alle 'ge-hotkeyten' Skills auch per Mausrad durchscrollen.

Wenn du was spezielles wissen willst --> PM an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

